# First Visit to Ocean Pointe--Very Disappointed



## BocaBoy (Dec 3, 2012)

I was really looking forward to staying at Ocean Pointe, based on all the positive comments here on TUG.  My wife and I arrived Saturday for a week and I must say we are extremely underwhelmed.  Very few villas can even see the ocean, and you can't even see it from the pools and recreation areas, at least the ones I walked to.  You have to walk all the way out to the beach before you can see the water.  Oceanside units generally have a parking lot and dumpster view.  We are staying in an oceanside villa in Cobia.  We did not expect to have a nice view of the ocean (like we had from an oceanside unit at Ocean watch), but we can barely see even the corner of a pool over the dumpster.  When we entered our villa, both of us said that it must be one of the units scheduled for refurbishment later this month.  It looked so dated.  However, we then noticed that it looked like it had new paint and new appliances, so we asked and found out that the unit was just refurbished last month!  The microwave did not work and it took 15 hours, three visits and two promises before they finally replaced it.  The resort is located in an area where you have to drive to get to most restaurants and it is hard to get even a small bite to eat on the property.  And the service has been very marginal.  The information we got at check-in and from the concierge has been among the least we have ever gotten.

I am sure we have not experienced the best of Ocean Pointe, and it does have some good things like miniature golf and a putting green, but we rank it last among the 14 MVCI resorts we have stayed at.  Only one other resort (the Kauai Beach Club) has disappointed us, but that was based solely on the quality of the concerted hotel room units.  Ocean Pointe is disappointing on many levels.

I suspect our opinion is a minority one based on the general comments I keep reading on TUG, but we just don't see it.


----------



## brigechols (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh no! I'm trying to decide whether to visit Grande Vista or Ocean Pointe during spring break 2013. We never had a disappointing timeshare stay over spring break and I would like to continue that streak. You touched on some of the things I really like about Grande Vista: ability to grab a pizza onsite, extremely helpful concierge, and responsive facilities team. Perhaps I will visit Ocean Pointe for a last minute summer getaway. I can gloss over many faults if the pool and beach keep us occupied most of the time.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 3, 2012)

I walked the grounds at Ocean Pointe a couple of years ago.  I was also underwhelmed by its location.  

George


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 3, 2012)

brigechols said:


> Oh no! I'm trying to decide whether to visit Grande Vista or Ocean Pointe during spring break 2013. We never had a disappointing timeshare stay over spring break and I would like to continue that streak. You touched on some of the things I really like about Grande Vista: ability to grab a pizza onsite, extremely helpful concierge, and responsive facilities team. Perhaps I will visit Ocean Pointe for a last minute summer getaway. I can gloss over many faults if the pool and beach keep us occupied most of the time.


To be fair, Ocean Pointe does have a Pizza Hut Express, but it has seasonal hours of operation.  It appears to be closed now, but I am sure it will be open over spring break.


----------



## jont (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow. This is the first time I ever read anything negative about OP, other than it's sometimes too quiet or isolated. Sorry you didn't like it. Even though we do not own there it's one of my families favorite resorts.


----------



## tashamen (Dec 3, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> The resort is located in an area where you have to drive to get to most restaurants and it is hard to get even a small bite to eat on the property.
> 
> I suspect our opinion is a minority one based on the general comments I keep reading on TUG, but we just don't see it.



Well, add me to that minority.  Even though I had a better unit than you (2BR ocean front in the Pompano building), I have to say that about the only thing I liked about OP were the water aerobics classes.  I also hated the lack of more local dining options, and thought the ones at the resort itself were pitiful.

But in general we like much smaller resorts anyway, especially ones where the pool chairs aren't reserved at 7 am by people who don't show up for hours after that!


----------



## hcarman (Dec 3, 2012)

We have been to Ocean Pointe many times and have always had good experiences.  My Mom owns there but we have also exchanged into the property ourselves.  As an owner, my Mom usually gets a top floor unit (Oceanside) with a view of the ocean and the intracoastal.  When we have exchanged in, we usually get a lower floor - but we can usually make out the ocean over the tops of the trees.
What we like is there are so many activities.  It seems as though there is a lot of participation, so there are many activities.  And lots of resort ammenities.  From what I understand, they really listen to the owners suggestions and take them to heart.  The staff put on a great haunted house over Halloween.
Pizza Hut is closed for two months in the fall, but you can order pizza from a local delivery company.  They do have tiki bar/grill and the Marketplace and we ate many meals there - as well as a once a week barbeque and a once a week breakfast.
Dune vegetation and palm trees do block the views from the lower floors.  But, this vegetation also protects the resort and the sea turtles - so being an environmental scientist, I realize the importance of it even though it does block the views.  We were there right after Sandy went through and many properties had beach erosion.  Ocean Pointe was fine except some sand in the pool at the far south end building (King Fisher?).


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 3, 2012)

To each his own. Ocean Pointe has been the only resort we've returned to nearly every year (missed only 1 year) since 2001. I suspect our expectations are slightly different than yours.

We go to Ocean Pointe to relax. We not looking for exciting adventures and Ocean Pointe is somewhat secluded on a nice stretch of beach. It's Florida and you're going to have Palm Trees. The floilage protects the resort from the full effects of the ocean. Ocean Pointe is on a small barrier island connected to the mainland by a couple of bridges. The only way to get a view of the ocean is to be 4th floor or higher out of 7 floors. Thus, most units don't have much of an ocean view, which is why the units are listed as ocean side, not ocean view. 

There are a few restaurants, a nice discount beach supply store, a marina and a grocery store within walking distance. Johnny Longboats, Two Drunken Goats, Sailfish Marina, New York Bagel and Cafe are all within walking distance. There is charter fishing, snorkeling, parasailing and jet ski rentals available within walking distance of the resort. There is the John D MacArthur Beach State Park a short drive away. There are many fine dining options a short drive away. The thing is, this IS NOT a heavy tourist area. Most things don't jump out at you and you have to search them out a bit.

Like I said, it's NOT for everyone. Beachplace Towers in Fort Lauderdale offers a different experience and might fit your needs a little better. Even Oceana Palms 1 mile north of Ocean Pointe might fit the bill better if you really need that view of the ocean. Singer Island and the West Palm Beach area are definately not Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head Island. It's just not a heavy tourist area and won't compete with those resorts. 

I'm not trying to defend our favorite home resort. Just pointing out there are a few more things available and, for us, it's more about the relaxation vacation than anything else. 

I will add that when we purchased, we purchased an ocean front unit because we wanted that view of the ocean. As owners we typically get a higher floor and have the view my wife wanted. Our first stay at the resort was in Sailfish, first floor all the way to the back of the building. We had that parking lot view you talk about. So I do understand your disappointment. We purchased view specific because we enjoyed the relaxation and wanted owner priority for view. For the last 10 years we could have easily exchanged in using lower cost weeks. but view was imporotant so we bought direct fromthe developer early on in the project. 

Ocean Pointe offers a slightly different experience for us than other resorts and that's why we like it but, it's probably also why some won't like it at all. 

BTW, my wife still doesn't care for the newly refurbished units either. They've grown on me but, I was pretty happy and comfortable with the "old" units. I would have hoped that items like the microwaves would work better. The ocean is VERY hard on the appliances and we've seen more rust on them at Ocean Pointe than any other resort. Our vacation last year we had issues with the TV's. Fortunately, our experience with maintenance was better than yours.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 3, 2012)

jont said:


> Wow. This is the first time I ever read anything negative about OP, other than it's sometimes too quiet or isolated. Sorry you didn't like it. Even though we do not own there it's one of my families favorite resorts.



Guess you have never read any of Brian's (aka pwrshift) posts about Ocean Pointe? Everyone in bed by 8:00pm? Pretty much the same experience as Boca.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 3, 2012)

It sounds like Boca is staying in the building they are currently renovating, or the one next to it. That would explain the dumpster. Otherwise the trash dumpsters are under the buildings I believe. They are only renovating one building each year for a couple months in the fall. I do agree that the Ocean Side units face the parking lots and only the top three floors have decent views of the ocean. We have always had an Ocean Side view at Ocean Pointe and have never been disappointed, even on a low floor, but we only tend to use the balcony in the evenings.

Like Doug, we also enjoy Ocean Pointe for the quiet. There are plenty of restaurants within a 15 minute drive. So finding places to dine are not hard.

I also agree that Oceana Palms is a completely different experience. With all villa floors starting on the 9th floor, it means all have a great view of the ocean.  Though while at the pool there, you also can't see the ocean. It is also very dark in the evening, to limit light that could be an issue for sea turtles.

Eta: The pool bar in the main resort section at Ocean Pointe does offer food option (bar type food), but it is pretty good. The one at Kingfish offers some sandwiches/panini I believe. I too was disappointed that the Pizza Hut Express was closed when we were there last fall.


----------



## Smooth Air (Dec 3, 2012)

BocaBoy:

I am so sorry to hear of your bad experience & disappointment with Ocean Pointe. Have you attempted to move to another unit? The front desk may be able to accomodate you. It sounds as if anything would be better than where you are currently located.

The issue with the microwave is simply unacceptable. It should have been replaced promptly, no questions asked.

As an Ocean Pointe Owner, I am always interested in what others have to say about our resort.  Management would be interested in your comments. 

Have you walked over to Sailfish Marina Restaurant? It is a short stroll and we have always had pretty good luck with their seafood.  If you do go, don't go on a Thursday night b/c the place is always packed due to an outdoor market that they hold every Thursday night. Sailfish Marina does not take reservations so it is always a long wait for a table on Thursday nights.

Carmines is a great restaurant just north of OP.  A 10-15 minute drive.

I hope you get some nice weather for the remainder of your trip and that you can somehow enjoy what is left of your week @ Ocean Pointe.

Smooth Air


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't see how anyone can call a newly refurb Ocean Pointe unit "dated". I am at Lakeshore Reserve right now and while the kitchen and appliances are more "up to date" than Ocean Pointe, the color matching and the furnishings are extremely similar. 

To each his own but Ocean Pointe is by far one of our favorites. 

On a side note I have never seen a resort more empty than Lakeshore Reserve. It's beautiful but there is literally nobody here. As big as the pool and surrounding area is there is at the most 15-20 people at a given time.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 4, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I suspect our expectations are slightly different than yours.....We go to Ocean Pointe to relax. We not looking for exciting adventures and Ocean Pointe is somewhat secluded on a nice stretch of beach. It's Florida and you're going to have Palm Trees. The floilage protects the resort from the full effects of the ocean....Thus, most units don't have much of an ocean view, which is why the units are listed as ocean side, not ocean view.


Actually, we came to relax also, so the activities are not that important to us either.  I will admit, however, that a nice view is important to our relaxation.  It does not have to be an ocean view every time, but to me, oceanside implies at least some view of the water.  I would not have minded a nice view of the grounds, and did not expect a great ocean view, but so many of the oceanside units have only a parking lot view.  I wish resorts used more consistent terminology---for example, at Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach the oceanside units have nice ocean views and the ocean view units have only a small glimpse of the ocean.  I did not expect a unit called "oceanside" to be "parking lot."

As for the palm trees, I like them but here they are so dense.  In Hawaii the resorts also have palm trees but they aren't the dense barrier they are here, which to us makes them more attractive.  For us, the dense trees give Ocean Pointe more the feel of an inland resort.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 4, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> .......Oceana Palms is a completely different experience. With all villa floors starting on the 9th floor, it means all have a great view of the ocean.


I am sure that Oceana Palms would be a much better fit for us.  We may give it a try some day.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 4, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> Actually, we came to relax also, so the activities are not that important to us either.  I will admit, however, that a nice view is important to our relaxation.  It does not have to be an ocean view every time, but to me, oceanside implies at least some view of the water.  I would not have minded a nice view of the grounds, and did not expect a great ocean view, but so many of the oceanside units have only a parking lot view.  I wish resorts used more consistent terminology---for example, at Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach the oceanside units have nice ocean views and the ocean view units have only a small glimpse of the ocean.  I did not expect a unit called "oceanside" to be "parking lot."
> 
> As for the palm trees, I like them but here they are so dense.  In Hawaii the resorts also have palm trees but they aren't the dense barrier they are here, which to us makes them more attractive.  For us, the dense trees give Ocean Pointe more the feel of an inland resort.




I think we're in agreement about the oceanside view. When we first stayed there, we loved the resort but wanted a better view. Thus, we purchased ocean front.


----------



## DanR (Dec 4, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> Actually, we came to relax also, so the activities are not that important to us either.  I will admit, however, that a nice view is important to our relaxation.  It does not have to be an ocean view every time, but to me, oceanside implies at least some view of the water.  I would not have minded a nice view of the grounds, and did not expect a great ocean view, but so many of the oceanside units have only a parking lot view.  I wish resorts used more consistent terminology---for example, at Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach the oceanside units have nice ocean views and the ocean view units have only a small glimpse of the ocean.  I did not expect a unit called "oceanside" to be "parking lot."
> 
> As for the palm trees, I like them but here they are so dense.  In Hawaii the resorts also have palm trees but they aren't the dense barrier they are here, which to us makes them more attractive.  For us, the dense trees give Ocean Pointe more the feel of an inland resort.



I agree.

We are Marriott owners and we were very dissapointed in the room we were assigned to during one of our trips to OP.
We tried to exhange for another room, but they wouldn't do it.

We were at the very West end of the building that was suppose to be an oceanside side room.
We did have a great view of the cars that were pulling into the parking lot.

We didn't see any ocean.  We found that OP is really a hit or miss when it comes to views.  It can be very nice or very bad.


----------



## Smooth Air (Dec 5, 2012)

BocaBoy:
Did you get a chance to speak with front desk about changing your unit?


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 5, 2012)

Smooth Air said:


> BocaBoy:
> Did you gat a chance to speak with front desk about changing your unit?



They claimed all higher floor rooms are occupied, and that could be true because the parking lots seem quite full.  We are having an OK time,  Everything is not always what you expect.  We just won't come back here.

By the way, we are not taking a sales tour at Oceana Palms, because we will do one in Maui in two months, but we got calls from two marketing people.  One offered 20,000 MR points and a few other choices, the second offered 25,000 points.  I think I once got 25,000 points in Maui in the old days, but this is the biggest offer I have seen in a very long time.


----------



## Superchief (Dec 5, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> They claimed all higher floor rooms are occupied, and that could be true because the parking lots seem quite full.  We are having an OK time,  Everything is not always what you expect.  We just won't come back here.
> 
> By the way, we are not taking a sales tour at Oceana Palms, because we will do one in Maui in two months, but we got calls from two marketing people.  One offered 20,000 MR points and a few other choices, the second offered 25,000 points.  I think I once got 25,000 points in Maui in the old days, but this is the biggest offer I have seen in a very long time.



Boca,
Are you using DC points or did you exchange through II? I am an owner and the only time I was disappointed with my assigned unit is when I exchanged through II for a week in March. The villa assignment priority for using DC points is supposed to be slightly lower than for owners, but you should be able to avoid the first 2 floors except in prime season.

I agree that villa views at Ocean pointe can have a dramatic impact, similar to Newport Coast. Any villa on the first 2 floors will not have much of a view.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 5, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> Everything is not always what you expect.



This is a big one for us. When I first started reading on TUG and reading about what others thought about certain resorts, it sort of created a "lore" or image in our mind of what to expect. The resorts almost became legendary before we even visited them. After actually visiting the resorts, they rarely live up to the expectation we built in our mind. This pretty much goes for about every resort we have visited, except for perhaps Maui Ocean Club.



> By the way, we are not taking a sales tour at Oceana Palms, because we will do one in Maui in two months, but we got calls from two marketing people. One offered 20,000 MR points and a few other choices, the second offered 25,000 points. I think I once got 25,000 points in Maui in the old days, but this is the biggest offer I have seen in a very long time.



We were offered 20K on our pre-arrival call from the "concierge". Should have held out. It seems that the incentives are getting richer. I thought I read on here where someone was offered 30K at Ko'Olina? Of course our rep at Oceana Palms told us that on 01/01/13 that all incentives will end for returning tour guests and will only be offered to first time attendees or non owners. He also indicated that the price pp would go to $13 and that pigs would fly.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 5, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> Everything is not always what you expect.  We just won't come back here.



Especially true for the vast  majority of the DVC units (of course the believers will always only concentrate on the few exceptions that do exist such as the 4 BR monsters or the premier Animal Kingdom Lodge units- those are extremely rare and not what most will ever get to experience if they stay at one) which are usually far less equipped, smaller & basic than many upscale units in the areas around them. But the "magic" rules and these really plain jane & disappointing units get great rankings even as far better resorts languish.  

The power of mob & peer suggestion.


----------



## rsackett (Dec 5, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Especially true for the vast  majority of the DVC units (of course the believers will always only concentrate on the few exceptions that do exist such as the 4 BR monsters or the premier Animal Kingdom Lodge units- those are extremely rare and not what most will ever get to experience if they stay at one) which are usually far less equipped, smaller & basic than many upscale units in the areas around them. But the "magic" rules and these really plain jane & disappointing units get great rankings even as far better resorts languish.
> 
> The power of mob & peer suggestion.



I think most everything you say about DVC units is correct.  What you always seem to miss not all exchangers value the same things.  Those that seek out DVC exchanges are not doing it because they think the units are bigger, better equipped, or more luxurious.  Those that rate DVC so high put value on things that you do not.  They are going for the Disney immersion, nothing more, nothing less.

I will admit to being one of those that would love to exchange into DVC units again,  I have in the past exchanged my much larger, better equipped, more luxurious Marriott's for DVC.  I know by reading your many posts on this subject that you do not understand this, but that does not mean that the other resorts are _*"far better"*_ to all.

Ray


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 6, 2012)

You might want to take an hour's drive to Fort Lauderdale and check out Beach Place Towers.  Here's the view:  http://www.sunny.org/webcam/

Only two views...oceanfront or intracoastal waterway no palm trees blocking the views either.

You won't need a car for a week here as everything you might want to do is within a short walk.  Dinner at the Ritz next door...or a few steps more to the Westin, W, Hilton, etc.  Very different from the isolation of Singer Island...some like it and others don't.  

Brian


----------



## chriskre (Dec 6, 2012)

Bocaboy,
I too was disappointed in my visit to OP but it was an II exchange and was told by the front desk that exchangers never get an ocean view, that those are reserved for owners. :annoyed:  The resort wasn't full the week we were there and they still wouldn't upgrade us despite me being a loyal MR customer with elite status for years.  

There are other resorts where you are almost guaranteed an oceanfront unit.  To me that is more important than a brand name although the Vistana in Jensen beach to me was a better experience trading in.  The Marco Hilton charter Club also has oceanview and oceanfront rooms.   If you don't have to go Marriott there are some nicer FL beach alternatives IMO.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 6, 2012)

rsackett said:


> I think most everything you say about DVC units is correct.  What you always seem to miss not all exchangers value the same things.  Those that seek out DVC exchanges are not doing it because they think the units are bigger, better equipped, or more luxurious.  Those that rate DVC so high put value on things that you do not.  They are going for the Disney immersion, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> I will admit to being one of those that would love to exchange into DVC units again,  I have in the past exchanged my much larger, better equipped, more luxurious Marriott's for DVC.  I know by reading your many posts on this subject that you do not understand this, but that does not mean that the other resorts are _*"far better"*_ to all.
> 
> Ray



Actually I think I do understand it as we were nearly original DVC owners back when they were starting out & offered (2) free passes for the length of your stay as incentive to be a lease holder.  We got out when they unilaterally made the unwanted move to II (later reversed) and did away with the passes and overall tipped their hands as being a controlling group interested only in making more money - not to please the lease holders they did all they could to disguise as "owners".  We too were immersed in the "magic" but as we took a closer look realized we were being bamboozled and willingly giving up far too much for some hallway themes and terrible, repetitive and mind numbing music. 

Been there - felt that - and it is worse than smoke and mirrors it is approaching mind control that they get people to act like zombies in buying into "the magic" and ignoring the fact that it really is nothing special at all when viewed dispassionately at a safe distance. 

It remains a great family experience but has devolved into a pure money making machine rather than the one great mans' vision of joy it once was. It was inevitable I guess that the corporate profit demands would kill that dream but what a great time that innocent period was when the stars aligned and the value really was there for the families.   

Support the corporate shell game if you want - it's your money - but we want to be as far away as we can be from it now.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Dec 6, 2012)

Destination travel was and will always be subjective. No surprise that Ocean Pointe does not measure up to every visitor's cup of tea. Then again, the OP is an owner at KoOlina Beach Club which is itself an entirely different sort of beach experience compared to Ocean Pointe. I too can relate to this because we own at Marriott Marbella and Marriott Playa Andaluza resorts which like KoOlina, offer a much more "polished" guest experience which are a product both of the architecture/design of the resort and an attribute of the region itself. 

If I'm being honest when I do my resort evaluations, I too can not give Ocean Pointe a "10" because honestly compared to our Spain resorts, it's not a "top tier" resort experience once one has seen/experienced the Spain resorts. But I can understand why many folks will feel that their visit is a "10" because Ocean Pointe is a great family and beach resort. So on my own overall  evals, I score Ocean Pointe as an 8 to 9; still a good score which tries to balance a great vacation with comparative MVC subjectivity. That said, there are definitely aspects of Ocean Pointe which are a "10".

The OP definitely does not have a great view from Cobia if they are on a lower floor facing south. Then again, Marriott simply follows normal operating procedures which apply at all MVC resorts by which resort owners occupying in their season are prioritized above all other villa requests and the rest of the building is filled out in accordance to owners occupying out of season, and Marriott owners trading from other Marriott resorts and so on down the pecking order.  I think that what may have happened to the OP for this specific visit is that they visit during low season which is the time window that most major maintenance projects are conducted, at Ocean Pointe. Construction & other maintenance may actually have taken away some of the usually availible inventory that might flow to other Marriott owners. Iin any case, year round occupancy is always high at Ocean Pointe.

Presently they are indeed refurbing Cobia, hence the two container buildings astride Cobia and Pompano. We can hear some work going on near our 5th floor room in pompano. There's also been replacement of the garage sprinkler system going on this week in Pompano . . . . not sure if they were working Cobia last week.

Our own priorites are no rain so that we can get out on the beach and do our thing each day. Also makes walking to Johnny Longboat's each morning for breakfast more comfortable as well.  So weather wise we are doing great and we're getting in some bird watching with the ospreys circling the resort. Also an occassional bikini which rates a "10" on my radar ( my wife usually warns me when one of these approaches so I do not snap my neck  ). Otherwise, Ocean Pointe will be what it will be as guest like/priorities will understandably vary. Hopefully the OP found a couple of nice restaurants to enjoy during their Florida visit.

Barry


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 6, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Actually I think I do understand it as we were nearly original DVC owners back when they were starting out & offered (2) free passes for the length of your stay as incentive to be a lease holder.  We got out when they unilaterally made the unwanted move to II (later reversed) and did away with the passes and overall tipped their hands as being a controlling group interested only in making more money - not to please the lease holders they did all they could to disguise as "owners".  We too were immersed in the "magic" but as we took a closer look realized we were being bamboozled and willingly giving up far too much for some hallway themes and terrible, repetitive and mind numbing music.
> 
> Been there - felt that - and it is worse than smoke and mirrors it is approaching mind control that they get people to act like zombies in buying into "the magic" and ignoring the fact that it really is nothing special at all when viewed dispassionately at a safe distance.
> 
> ...



If nothing else, you are consistent.  Marriott and DVC are corporate scourges of the earth who use Microsoft Windows computers.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 7, 2012)

pwrshift said:


> You might want to take an hour's drive to Fort Lauderdale and check out Beach Place Towers.  Here's the view:  http://www.sunny.org/webcam/
> 
> Only two views...oceanfront or intracoastal waterway no palm trees blocking the views either.Brian



We are spending next week at BeachPlace Towers.  Also, today we visited Oceana Palms and saw the grounds and a villa there.  (Not a sales tour.) It is a resort we would definitely enjoy much more than Ocean Pointe.

Let me be clear that I was not expecting a great view at Ocean Pointe.  We are here on an Interval International XYZ week.  But I do feel that an "Oceanside" unit should see some water, and there are many here that do not.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> We are spending next week at BeachPlace Towers.  Also, today we visited Oceana Palms and saw the grounds and a villa there.  (Not a sales tour.) It is a resort we would definitely enjoy much more than Ocean Pointe.
> 
> Let me be clear that I was not expecting a great view at Ocean Pointe.  We are here on an Interval International XYZ week.  But I do feel that an "Oceanside" unit should see some water, and there are many here that do not.



I still don't understand why you think an Ocean Side view should also be considered a water view? This clearly isn't how MVCI designates this view at all resorts. Barony ocean side views don't have any view of water (some might, but most don't). At Ocean Watch, most do, but the bottom floor has perhaps only a sliver if any. If you were able to see some water, they perhaps would designate it Ocean View?


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 7, 2012)

That's why they called it ocean side rather than ocean view. 

As to the tree's on Singer Island vs few tree's in Hawaii. I suspect that has something to do with a small spit of a barrier island vs the pacific volcanic island. Ocean Pointe is likely more suseptable to weather and errosion. The beach has been drastically resulpted by mother nature and the dunes appear to have been cut in half by recent storms. Those tree's the block the views also help protect the resort. 

When was the last time a hurricane hit or got very near Hawaii? Ocean Pointe was recently side swiped by Sandy and has been subjected to a nearly direct hit a few years back plus several strong off shore storms in recent years. Without the protection it's likely we'd have more issues with keeping the resort in decent shape. 

It's not for everyone that's for certain. We come down to relax rather than have to cosmopolitan vacation. That's why we didn't buy pre-construction into Oceana Palms. We believe it will be a great resort for us to visit someday but not what we're looking for when we come down in the off season. 

I think you may be more pleased with your stay at Beachplace Towers. It appears to be a little more electric than laid back. Eventually, I'd like to spend a week at Beachplace as well but it will be with a somewhat different mindset. We enjoy both relacting and active vacations so we tend to mixed it up some during the year. But at the end of the year, this slower off season week at Ocean Pointe works very well for unwinding the knots we get in our ropes after a years worth of issues.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 7, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I still don't understand why you think an Ocean Side view should also be considered a water view? This clearly isn't how MVCI designates this view at all resorts. Barony ocean side views don't have any view of water (some might, but most don't). At Ocean Watch, most do, but the bottom floor has perhaps only a sliver if any. If you were able to see some water, they perhaps would designate it Ocean View?



Oceanside is a better view at Ocean Watch than Ocean View, and most oceanside views are fantastic.  To me, oceanside meant being able to see the water.  I think this was a reasonable assumption, but I was wrong and now I know.  I won't make the same mistake again.  I am sure this view description made this resort's designation even more frustrating.  

I know you are correct that some other MVCI resorts also have misleading designations.  But having a designation where most oceanside units really do not see the water at all is really misleading.  Why not call them garden view, which is the common term for this type of view?  I am used to Maui, where they do a very good job of having the designation really describe the view.

Yesterday we looked at Oceana palms where all units have great water views.  They can legitimately use "ocean" in all of their views.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 7, 2012)

Deleted by Boca Boy--accidental double posting.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 7, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> That's why they called it ocean side rather than ocean view.
> 
> As to the tree's on Singer Island vs few tree's in Hawaii. I suspect that has something to do with a small spit of a barrier island vs the pacific volcanic island. Ocean Pointe is likely more suseptable to weather and errosion. The beach has been drastically resulpted by mother nature and the dunes appear to have been cut in half by recent storms. Those tree's the block the views also help protect the resort.
> 
> When was the last time a hurricane hit or got very near Hawaii? Ocean Pointe was recently side swiped by Sandy and has been subjected to a nearly direct hit a few years back plus several strong off shore storms in recent years. Without the protection it's likely we'd have more issues with keeping the resort in decent shape.



I understand why the palm trees are as they are.  I was just saying that it affects the views greatly and makes this feel like an inland resort unless you are on a rather high floor.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 7, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I still don't understand why you think an Ocean Side view should also be considered a water view? This clearly isn't how MVCI designates this view at all resorts. Barony ocean side views don't have any view of water (some might, but most don't). At Ocean Watch, most do, but the bottom floor has perhaps only a sliver if any. If you were able to see some water, they perhaps would designate it Ocean View?



What should "ocean side" signify? That one can smell the ocean? That they should hear the waves crashing? That they can have psychological satisfaction that an ocean view is just within reach? This whole "ocean side" designation seems fraudulent.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> What should "ocean side" signify? That one can smell the ocean? That they should hear the waves crashing? That they can have psychological satisfaction that an ocean view is just within reach? This whole "ocean side" designation seems fraudulent.



Once you've been around Marriotts (and most others, I'd guess) you know that the building type designations sometimes have nothing to do with any actual view you'll get.  With most oceanside units that's reinforced when you get your reservation confirmation because it says that an ocean view isn't guaranteed, and it usually specifies the view as "courtyard."

Here's how I interpret the "-side" designations (from an older post) -


> I always think of Marriott orienting building types relative to the main check-in building - it seems like most of the resorts put that in the center. Gardenside usually falls on the side of that building away from the ocean, and Oceanside falls on the ocean side of it.   Then oceanfront/oceanvista are closest to the ocean, and are pretty much the only ones that guarantee an actual ocean view.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 7, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> What should "ocean side" signify? That one can smell the ocean? That they should hear the waves crashing? That they can have psychological satisfaction that an ocean view is just within reach? This whole "ocean side" designation seems fraudulent.



Ocean Side = side facing orientation to the ocean vs front facing. 

If it were designated ocean _view_, then I would expect to have a view of the ocean. Ocean side only tells me that the units orientation is sideways to the ocean. When I first got into timesharing it took me some time to come to the realization there's a difference between the word side and view. Side means very little whereas view usually means there is a _view._

FWIW, I've felt the same way that the term ocean_side_ is misleading.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 8, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Ocean Side = side facing orientation to the ocean vs front facing.
> 
> If it were designated ocean _view_, then I would expect to have a view of the ocean. Ocean side only tells me that the units orientation is sideways to the ocean. When I first got into timesharing it took me some time to come to the realization there's a difference between the word side and view. Side means very little whereas view usually means there is a _view._



That is the exact opposite of the view designations at Ocean Watch.  Oceanside at OW generally has very good ocean views, while ocean view just means that you can probably see a drop of water from many of the balconies.  Since Ocean Watch uses both designations and Oceanside is better than ocean view, I expected oceanside at OP to be decent.  

At Maui they even call units garden view when they are facing the ocean but are on the lowest floors and can not see any water.  They do not use the term Oceanside to inflate the views.  That is honest marketing.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 8, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> That is the exact opposite of the view designations at Ocean Watch.  Oceanside at OW generally has very good ocean views, while ocean view just means that you can probably see a drop of water from many of the balconies.  Since Ocean Watch uses both designations and Oceanside is better than ocean view, I expected oceanside at OP to be decent.
> 
> At Maui they even call units garden view when they are facing the ocean but are on the lowest floors and can not see any water.  They do not use the term Oceanside to inflate the views.  That is honest marketing.



This is one of the things that irritates me about Marriott. I don't feel their view catagories are very descriptive of what you can expect. I can recite their rationalization but I've come to learn to lower my expectations as to the view I'll recieve. I simply assume now that the description refers to the units orientation to the overall project, not an actual view description. When we do get a nice view we're very happy. Otherwise we're typically just happy. I guess and unexpected view would be the one we had at Waiohia were we were in an island view unit that actually had a small view of the ocean. Our unit overlooked the lot/park on the back side of the building and had a chain link fence a few yards from the building but, we could see the ocean. Yet this was listed as a garden view. Go figure. 

Like you we have our favorites and we have some area's that don't fit our vacation needs. It's been several years since we've been to Ocean Pointe in December and I have to say the crowd right now is older and goes to bed early. Not a very exciting destination but it is a relaxing destination for us. I enjoy the morning/evening walks on the beach, I enjoy being able to get in the ocean, I enjoy a nice swim without kids horse playing in the pool and, I enjoy our ocean front view. The ocean side units are to inconsistant so we paid the extra to lock in the view catagory we could typically rely on. In 11 years we have yet to be dissapointed but, our unit location and expectations are different.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Dec 8, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> Let me be clear that I was not expecting a great view at Ocean Pointe.  We are here on an Interval International XYZ week.  But I do feel that an "Oceanside" unit should see some water, and there are many here that do not.



Sorry to disagree Boca, but you are an experienced Marriott owner who should know well the inventory allocation rules and what sort of view to expect accordingly. You came in on a low priority reservation which puts your request at the end of the queue, and I just don't get the straw man argument about _could or should _ when it's now very clear why you got the low floor. And Marriott Ocean Pointe makes very clear that views may be limited on the lower floors. Don't blame the messenger, but Marriott followed established policy which generally works in a resort owner or a Marriott owner's comparative favor. 

I originally take your resort complaints about Ocean Pointe to be logical aesthetic and subjective alternative views that any guest might have. But now it sounds more to me like plain and simple dissatisfaction over a room assignment. Disappointment is understandable, but scape-goating the resort for following it's policy does not a bad resort make. 

Then again, the Marriott universe is large and diverse so your next Marriott trip may be more to your liking.

Barry


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 8, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Ocean Side = side facing orientation to the ocean vs front facing.
> 
> If it were designated ocean _view_, then I would expect to have a view of the ocean. Ocean side only tells me that the units orientation is sideways to the ocean. When I first got into timesharing it took me some time to come to the realization there's a difference between the word side and view. Side means very little whereas view usually means there is a _view._
> 
> FWIW, I've felt the same way that the term ocean_side_ is misleading.



I think in general what I see is OS within most Marriott resorts is a higher view category than oceanview, if there is an oceanview category. If there is no oceanview category OS can very well mean no view whatsoever of the ocean and is the lowest of the views offered. Case in point is the Grande Ocean, which has OS and OF and nothing else.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 8, 2012)

So why bother to even mention "ocean" at all.
I guess parking lot view or dumpster view although a more honest view description doesn't sell points or weeks.  Garden view would so why not use it?  
It sure would prevent disappointment from anyone coming in, even us lowly non Marriott exchangers.  

I was a lowly II renter into Marbella and I could see the ocean, albeit through the trees and between the buildings, but it was within my view and I wasn't expecting to see the ocean at all.  O-Pointe was very clear to me as an exchanger that I would never get a view.  Okay I get it, so won't be going back.  There are lots of other resorts in FL where I can get a better view, better beach and a better attitude than OP.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 8, 2012)

chriskre said:


> So why bother to even mention "ocean" at all.
> I guess parking lot view or dumpster view although a more honest view description doesn't sell points or weeks.  Garden view would so why not use it?
> It sure would prevent disappointment from anyone coming in, even us lowly non Marriott exchangers.



Amen, sister.


----------



## jme (Dec 8, 2012)

*My View.....*

As a Marriott owner since the 90's, I've learned that individual resort view designations can mean very little, so I resolved that the burden was on me to do a little research before arriving so that I understood the possibilities. Even so, as traders-in, my expectations were tempered because of the known priorities. Over the years we have had wonderful views and mediocre views, but no view has ever been able to spoil our time at any destination. Being there was the goal. 

I understand that "view" seems to be the overriding priority for some individuals, so for those there may be an occasional disappointment, and we sure seem to hear about it. But this conversation has repeated itself yearly for over a decade, and frankly I'm surprised it keeps cropping up. We should all know that oceanside means being near the ocean, and speaks nothing of a view at all----merely a building location. If any Marriott owner doesn't know that by now, then they're in for some disappointments, and really, I don't know what to tell them that will make their lives happy. 

Most resorts have only 10% "best" views (and best doesn't exactly mean great), excepting Oceana Palms as mentioned. If it's such a big deal, pick up a phone and call the front desk and ask what the various views are at each resort before going....and the varying views within each designation, and what the percentages are for obtaining each depending on your classification as owner, trader, renter, DC user. It sure doesn't help to whine, "well I thought this meant that, or that meant this".......because what we assume is irrelevant. 

Tree blockage of views has more to do with local codes than anything, and palm trees cannot be indiscriminately cut down to accommodate views, so get over it. Every resort layout and building plan is different......just learn what's there prior to going. Over the years, our experiences will even out, guaranteed. And for goodness' sake, enjoy a life which is not dependent on a view. 

Can't wait until our next trip to Grande Ocean, where the best views are few and far between.......Haven't a clue what the view is......but I know what my perspective is......

Merry Christmas


----------



## Janette (Dec 8, 2012)

But, JME, a recent poster wasn't satisfied with GO. Are you sure you will be happy there?  We might be the only two families there! We found a unit last year way back on the shady side and had a wonderful ocean view. I think we will keep it a secret!


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 8, 2012)

The difficulty for exchangers at Ocean Pointe is the high owner occupancy rate. In the high season it's usually 95% or better. In the slower time periods it's 80% or better. I think we all can agree that an owner using their week at the resort they own should get first dibs on the best rooms. That essentially leaves the bottom two floors for everyone else.

We're all smart tuggers here. A quick check of the resort map on the MVCI site followed by a trip to google earth and you should pretty much be able to figure out the view at any bldg, on any floor, at any resort. I recently did this for an upcoming trip to Crystal Shores. The views there are listed as Gulf side, view and front. It took about 5 minutes to figure out that the only place I would accept is Gulf Front. It cost a few more DC points but I'm willing to pay that to get what I want. Doing the same checks at Ocean Pointe you can quickly visualize the view of an Ocean Side unit. Essentially if you don't make it to the 3rd or 4th floor in the main campus or the 2nd floor in Kingfish you are going to have a not so great view. If the first 80% of the rooms are going to owners at Ocean Pointe your chances of getting a good view of the ocean are slim if you are exchanging.

Switching resorts but staying on topic I own at Frenchman's Cove. All the rooms there are described as Ocean View. Well that's an absolute false statement. There are no rooms at MFC with an Ocean View. The ocean is on the north side of the island and the resort is on the south side on Paquereau Bay which is in reality Charlotte Amalie harbor. Some rooms can see the Caribbean Sea and the harbor but nobody views the ocean. 

If you search back some threads for Waiohai in Kauai you'll find that some folks  who got an Ocean View unit couldn't see anything but an adjacent parking lot and an open field.

Getting back to Ocean Pointe on my first trip there I was a single week owner staying in March I was given the furthest room from the Ocean on the third floor. If I stood on my tip toes and craned my neck I could get a nice glimpse of the ocean but it was hard to hold that position with a glass of wine and a cigar (you could smoke on the balcony back then). Since then I've picked up three more OP units for a total of four. Now I always get high floors with great views. If I decide to trade into another resort with II I wouldn't expect anything great though. The owners at that resort get the first pick and the Ocean fronts that I paid extra for mean nothing to II.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2012)

chriskre said:


> So why bother to even mention "ocean" at all.
> I guess parking lot view or dumpster view although a more honest view description doesn't sell points or weeks.  Garden view would so why not use it?
> It sure would prevent disappointment from anyone coming in, even us lowly non Marriott exchangers.



It comes down to selling points/weeks. Making exchangers happy isn't on the list. I am thinking that just having Ocean in the description tacks on a couple thousand dollars to the retail price over a description with Garden in the name.


----------



## jme (Dec 8, 2012)

Janette said:


> But, JME, a recent poster wasn't satisfied with GO. Are you sure you will be happy there?  We might be the only two families there! We found a unit last year way back on the shady side and had a wonderful ocean view. I think we will keep it a secret!



Janette, I know that villa.   imho, there is no bad villa or view at GO, and we've seen them all---front and back, high and low.  stayed there about 72 times to date. At least 6 more on the books for 2013, including an XYZ and a trade back in. We own 2 oceanfront weeks and 2 oceanside weeks, and we value them equally. Some of my favorite stays have been on lower floors in the shady lagoon section, where we look directly into the gnarly oak trees----just beautiful. Probably the most relaxing weeks for some reason. 

but my perspective on "views" extends to all other Marriott resorts, too, and we've visited many of those.  A vacation is a vacation--- sincerely I'm always happy to be there, wherever there is. 

and yes, I can keep a secret, but maybe I've already let the cat out of the bag in many of my previous comments. I'm quite sure you and I will be happy there at GO, regardless. It's a gem for sure. Some just can't see the forest for the trees. or was that ocean?....whatever.

As for those who aren't satisfied with GO, that's OK. The stats and reviews surely don't reflect that, so I wonder. They're certainly in the minority. 
Some people don't like lobster, asparagus, or ice cream & apple pie......Good, then it's all mine.


----------



## jme (Dec 8, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Making exchangers happy isn't on the list.



Amen, amen, and amen. 

Exchanging is a privilege in the system. What you ultimately get other than the exchange is not even part of the plan. You get a foot onto the property and that's all that's guaranteed.  Diox, one of the most succinct yet profound statements ever on TUG.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2012)

jme said:


> Amen, amen, and amen.
> 
> Exchanging is a privilege in the system. What you ultimately get other than the exchange is not even part of the plan. You get a foot onto the property and that's all that's guaranteed.  Diox, one of the most succinct yet profound statements ever on TUG.



Ocean Pointe is a resort that does at least keep exchangers in the same view that they have on their II exchange. So if one trades in to an OF unit, chances are good that they will be placed in an OF villa. However, the lower three to four floors at OP have limited view due to foliage and the units are a long way back from the ocean. The layout of OP on a long stretch of beach only one building deep is different from other resorts like Myrtle Beach that are on a deeper (yet smaller) plot of land where they were able to build more floors.

I do understand Boca's disappointment. It would seem that in a low season, they could have provided a better villa location, but there are a lot of dynamics that go in to villa assignment. Ocean Pointe actually has an activity that talks about villa assignment. My guess is they came up with this activity to tamp down complaints about villa assignment there.


----------



## answeeney (Dec 8, 2012)

I sympathise about anyone's disappointment with their view as it is an important factor for me. The first time I stayed at OP I was underwhelmed too as I got an oceanside view of the car park and pink building. I've stayed there several times since - with steadily better views - and the place has drawn me in. It has it's faults but I really love it now - so much so that I will probably be buying another week in time for a 2014 stay - OF of course.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 8, 2012)

I thought I'd mention something I learned a few years back when exchanging back into Ocean Pointe using a non-Marriott resort week. I called about unit placement and, by chance, mentioned I was not only a Marriott owner but an owner at Ocean Pointe. The girl told me I should ALWAYS (she emphasized always) make sure that we're Marriot owners anytime we exchange back into a Marriott resort. You're still lower than owners staying on their own time and other Marriott owners exchanging in but, you're at the top of the list of exchangers coming in. The exchange we had was into an OF master suite of a 3 bedroom unit. That year we were placed in a 3rd floor Kingfish unit. As Kingfish has only 5 floors, we consider the 3rd floor to be a high floor. At any rate, it's high enough for a very nice view. 

So the moral of the story is to always make sure that Interval has you listed as a Marriott owner on any exchange and it's probably best to make it known to the resort by calling a week or so ahead.

And one more thing I feel the need to add. I've never felt like the resort rolls up the carpets at sundown but, the crowd that's here right now, well, the carpet rolls up at sundown. Not a problem for us as we have plenty of places we like to go, things we like to do and, we are here to relax. It's nice to be able to enjoy some quite time and move about without crowds.


----------



## Smooth Air (Dec 8, 2012)

I hope you are happier @ BP than you were @ OP.

Please post & let us know how that turns out for you.

Smooth Air


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 8, 2012)

jerseyfinn said:


> I originally take your resort complaints about Ocean Pointe to be logical aesthetic and subjective alternative views that any guest might have. But now it sounds more to me like *plain and simple dissatisfaction over a room assignment*. Disappointment is understandable, but *scape-goating the resort for following it's policy does not a bad resort make.*
> Barry



This is an extremely offensive comment to me.  I think I made it clear early on that my disappointment was with many things at Ocean Pointe, and I never once even remotely suggested that I should have gotten a higher priority view.  I agree totally with their room assignment priorities.  Sure I would have preferred a better view, anyone would, but my issue about view is not the room assignment I got but the fact that most oceanside units don't see the ocean.  I consider that deceptive.  They don't even see nice grounds.  I expected a low room assignment priority and I got exactly the low priority I expected.  The reason that I have talked so much about view in my later posts here is that views and their labeling became the major topic of discussion.  

I repeat:  Ocean Pointe is undoubtedly a good resort for many people, but it is the worst in my opinion of the 15 I have stayed at.  And I am referring to decor; food; service; quality of the Marketplace; the low number of restaurants and other establishments where the resort has negotiated discounts for guests; not nearly enough newspapers every day; and more.  Most of these opinions are subjective, but much of what we all post on TUG is subjective.  It is just my honest opinion.

The resort has some good features and I think it is probably better for families with children, but for us it was lacking.  I would have obviously had a better time had I been assigned a high floor ocean front room (which was of course not even a remote possibility), but even with a room assignment like that I would have found Ocean Pointe to be disappointing.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 8, 2012)

Smooth Air said:


> I hope you are happier @ BP than you were @ OP.
> 
> Please post & let us know how that turns out for you.
> 
> Smooth Air



We checked into BP today and it seems to be what we expected.  We have a nice intracoastal waterway view (would have preferred the ocean, but I am not complaining), so it should be relaxing to sit on the balcony and enjoy the view.  Beach Place is certainly not the most luxurious of MVCI resorts, but it is adequate and when something meets expectations it seldom results in dissatisfaction.  So yes, we are happier here, even though it is not on our list of top Marriott resorts.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 8, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> This is an extremely offensive comment to me.  I think I made it clear early on that my disappointment was with many things at Ocean Pointe, and I never once even remotely suggested that I should have gotten a higher priority view.  I agree totally with their room assignment priorities.  Sure I would have preferred a better view, anyone would, but my issue about view is not the room assignment I got but the fact that most oceanside units don't see the ocean.  I consider that deceptive.  They don't even see nice grounds.  I expected a low room assignment priority and I got exactly the low priority I expected.  The reason that I have talked so much about view in my later posts here is that views and their labeling became the major topic of discussion.
> 
> I repeat:  Ocean Pointe is undoubtedly a good resort for many people, but it is the worst in my opinion of the 15 I have stayed at.  And I am referring to decor; food; service; quality of the Marketplace; the low number of restaurants and other establishments where the resort has negotiated discounts for guests; not nearly enough newspapers every day; and more.  Most of these opinions are subjective, but much of what we all post on TUG is subjective.  It is just my honest opinion.
> 
> The resort has some good features and I think it is probably better for families with children, but for us it was lacking.  I would have obviously had a better time had I been assigned a high floor ocean front room (which was of course not even a remote possibility), but even with a room assignment like that I would have found Ocean Pointe to be disappointing.



I will second the poor list of discounts at restaurants negotiated by Marriott. The discount card is all but worthless. And if you don't get a newspaper early, you're out of luck. I got mine around 7:00 AM and I think they were all gone by 9:00 AM. 

Ocean Pointe isn't in the middle of tourist attraction central. It's a beach resort with a beach that's been heavily erroded by the last couple of years of winter storms. The beach definately isn't what it was a couple of years ago. Couple that with the older, slower, go-to-bed-early crowd that's here now and I can see why one would be disappointed. Especially if it was the first visit. 

Because of the comment about the dumster view and because the only dumpsters in view of a unit are off Pompano, I'm wondering if you're unit was in the last building with the old decor. That would explain a few things in my mind. 

To be honest, my wife has never been pleased with the new decor. It's sort of grown on me and I like it fine but, I haven't had the full effect because Kingfish has only had the soft refurbishment and not the full redo. Eventually we'll get the full shot and only then will I have an informed opinion on the units design.

Even though I find some agreement, Ocean Pointe remains our favorite resort and has been the only resort we've returned to nearly every year (10 out of 11 years). But we come here to relax and enjoy the beach, pools and the area in general.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 8, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> We checked into BP today and it seems to be what we expected.  We have a nice intracoastal waterway view (would have preferred the ocean, but I am not complaining), so it should be relaxing to sit on the balcony and enjoy the view.  Beach Place is certainly not the most luxurious of MVCI resorts, but it is adequate and when something meets expectations it seldom results in dissatisfaction.  So yes, we are happier here, even though it is not on our list of top Marriott resorts.



Ft. Lauderdale has a lot to offer for everyone. You have the beach with lots of bars and a wide range of eateries. And then there is Las Olas Bouevard with cute little stores and great restaurants that you can sit outside and do some great people watching. *Galleria Mall is great, and here are 4 upscale chain restaurants too.

Casa D’Angelo Ristorante – Excellent Italian place. North Federal.
Mai Kai for a dinner show is fun...ask for the price fixed menu.  North Federal.
Casablanca Cafe a few steps north of BP...always busy.
Canyon Southwest Cafe on Sunrise...go early.
Mango's on Las Olas
Southport Raw Bar - 1536 Cordova. Local great fish - very casual
Secret Garden at Pillars Hotel - 111 N Birch, just behind BP
Lulu's Bait Shack - surprisingly OK beach joint in BP complex
W hotel probably has the best restaurants of the beachfront hotels

I've always said BP does leave a lot to be desired in decor but it's a multi million dollar beach location that can be very enjoyable for those who realize it's an urban setting in a big city with so much to do you'll go home for a rest.

Brian


----------



## jont (Dec 9, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I thought I'd mention something I learned a few years back when exchanging back into Ocean Pointe using a non-Marriott resort week. I called about unit placement and, by chance, mentioned I was not only a Marriott owner but an owner at Ocean Pointe. The girl told me I should ALWAYS (she emphasized always) make sure that we're Marriot owners anytime we exchange back into a Marriott resort. You're still lower than owners staying on their own time and other Marriott owners exchanging in but, you're at the top of the list of exchangers coming in. The exchange we had was into an OF master suite of a 3 bedroom unit. That year we were placed in a 3rd floor Kingfish unit. As Kingfish has only 5 floors, we consider the 3rd floor to be a high floor. At any rate, it's high enough for a very nice view.
> 
> So the moral of the story is to always make sure that Interval has you listed as a Marriott owner on any exchange and it's probably best to make it known to the resort by calling a week or so ahead.
> 
> And one more thing I feel the need to add. I've never felt like the resort rolls up the carpets at sundown but, the crowd that's here right now, well, the carpet rolls up at sundown. Not a problem for us as we have plenty of places we like to go, things we like to do and, we are here to relax. It's nice to be able to enjoy some quite time and move about without crowds.



excellent advice doug!


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 9, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I will second the poor list of discounts at restaurants negotiated by Marriott. The discount card is all but worthless. And if you don't get a newspaper early, you're out of luck. I got mine around 7:00 AM and I think they were all gone by 9:00 AM.
> 
> Ocean Pointe isn't in the middle of tourist attraction central. It's a beach resort with a beach that's been heavily erroded by the last couple of years of winter storms. The beach definately isn't what it was a couple of years ago. Couple that with the older, slower, go-to-bed-early crowd that's here now and I can see why one would be disappointed. Especially if it was the first visit.
> 
> ...



I understand your opinion.  Sabal Palms is one of my favorite resorts and I suspect quite a few would not agree with that, which I understand.  We sold our weeks there only because they are not lockoffs, we did not want to go to Orlando most years, trading is better with lockoffs, and the value of exchanging for MR points (which we did for many years) has diminished greatly in value.  Different experiences and tastes are why Marriott has a whole range of resort experiences.  I appreciate hearing everything you said about Ocean Pointe.  

By the way, if newspapers at OP are gone by 9 am I didn't even come close to getting one.  I am usually not out of the villa before 11.  I really miss the days when all resorts delivered papers to the rooms.  Coffee and a newspaper on the balcony in the morning is one of life's little pleasures for me.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 9, 2012)

pwrshift said:


> Ft. Lauderdale has a lot to offer for everyone. You have the beach with lots of bars and a wide range of eateries. And then there is Las Olas Bouevard with cute little stores and great restaurants that you can sit outside and do some great people watching. *Galleria Mall is great, and here are 4 upscale chain restaurants too.
> 
> Casa D’Angelo Ristorante – Excellent Italian place. North Federal.
> Mai Kai for a dinner show is fun...ask for the price fixed menu.  North Federal.
> ...



I think you nailed it.  You confirm my first impressions.  And thank you very much for the restaurant recommendations.


----------



## Smooth Air (Dec 9, 2012)

BB,
Thanks for posting about BP. 

Just out of curiosity, how are the views described @ BP? Do they use the word "ocean"? 

Smooth Air


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 9, 2012)

Smooth Air said:


> BB,
> Thanks for posting about BP.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how are the views described @ BP? Do they use the word "ocean"?
> ...



I believe BP only has "Excellent View". Meaning there are no view designations. Though there are ocean facing and intercoastal facing units.


----------



## Smooth Air (Dec 9, 2012)

ha, ha, ha.... And, are they all "excellent"? Excellent Ocean? Excellent Dumpster? Excellent Intracoastal? Excellent Beach, etc? I would expect that with a name like "*Beach* Place" there would have to be "excellent beach views"!


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 9, 2012)

Smooth Air said:


> ha, ha, ha.... And, are they all "excellent"? Excellent Ocean? Excellent Dumpster? Excellent Intracoastal? Excellent Beach, etc? I would expect that with a name like "*Beach* Place" there would have to be "excellent beach views"!


Actually, the views are indeed all very good.  The villas don't start at ground level but several stories up (at least 5 or 6), and they all face water directly.  We have a corner unit facing the intracoastal waterway, and we also have a partial view of the ocean from the side of the balcony.  No dumpster or parking lot views at this resort.


----------



## answeeney (Dec 9, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> Actually, the views are indeed all very good.  The villas don't start at ground level but several stories up (at least 5 or 6), and they all face water directly.  We have a corner unit facing the intracoastal waterway, and we also have a partial view of the ocean from the side of the balcony.  No dumpster or parking lot views at this resort.



It just goes to show how everything is in the eye of the beholder. We stayed at BPT and OP this summer and for me OP is much better. The ocean views at BPT were marred by air conditioning units on the buildings in front so I guess we should have asked for an intra coastal view.

I have to say though that, what are you doing at a beach resort in December and wondering why it's rubbish? Isn't it a bit like going to a ski resort in July and complaining about the lack of snow?


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 9, 2012)

answeeney said:


> It just goes to show how everything is in the eye of the beholder. We stayed at BPT and OP this summer and for me OP is much better. The ocean views at BPT were marred by air conditioning units on the buildings in front so I guess we should have asked for an intra coastal view.
> 
> *I have to say though that, what are you doing at a beach resort in December and wondering why it's rubbish? Isn't it a bit like going to a ski resort in July and complaining about the lack of snow?*



I had to laugh because that's exactly what we do, moutains in the summer and beach in December. We prefer the cool of the mountains in the summer and the warmth of south FL in the winter. 

We toured Oceana Palms today. Curiosity got the better of me. Totally different experience from Ocean Pointe in my opinion. I think the salesman stating that Oceana Palms is more a boutique hotel is correct. More compact. The pool appeared more for looks and to relax while sitting by it than functionality for swimming. The views, if you like high rise views, are spectacular. The beach in front of Oceana Palms would be great for beach days and the sand shelf in front of the resort appears to have a nice easy slope for getting in the ocean whereas Ocean Pointe has waves the break close to the shore. 

Still, we bought Ocean Pointe because we enjoyed the resort feel and we prefer to be closer to the water vs the high rise. We both agreed we'd enjoy staying there at some point but it wouldn't be a resort we'd return to every year likie we do at Ocean Pointe. But that's just us. 

I really love the larger balconys at Oceana Palms. If the wind isn't to bad, it'd be great for having meals in the evening. Best ocean front dining in Florida and it's right outside your unit.

The units are exceptional but there is NO WAY I'd ever buy enough trust points to spend a week there. IMHO, Marriott has priced themsleves out of the business. Of course they have the last laugh because they appear to be doing very well selling 1,500 to 2,500 point packages. I wonder how many new buyers realize how little they're getting for their money?


----------



## answeeney (Dec 9, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I had to laugh because that's exactly what we do, moutains in the summer and beach in December. We prefer the cool of the mountains in the summer and the warmth of south FL in the winter.



A great illustration of how everyone differs because if I'm not risking third degree burns on my summer holiday then it's just not a holiday {mad dogs and Englishmen and all that).

Glad to know that there is another fan of OP but I definitely agree about the balconies at Oceana Palms - they are quite something.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 9, 2012)

answeeney said:


> A great illustration of how everyone differs because if I'm not risking third degree burns on my summer holiday then it's just not a holiday {mad dogs and Englishmen and all that).
> 
> Glad to know that there is another fan of OP but I definitely agree about the balconies at Oceana Palms - they are quite something.



While those  balconies are amazing, they do come at the expense of some of the room inside the unit. I believe much of that space was taken from the kitchen, which is a good trade IMO.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 11, 2012)

answeeney said:


> I have to say though that, what are you doing at a beach resort in December and wondering why it's rubbish? Isn't it a bit like going to a ski resort in July and complaining about the lack of snow?


Rubbish? I am sorry but I really don't understand your analogy.  To me, the ideal time to go to a beach location to escape snow and sub-zero temperatures is this time of year, when the temperatures are 80 degrees.  Why should I leave 80 degrees at home in the summer in order to come to the beach where it is 90 degrees  and humid?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 11, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> Rubbish? I am sorry but I really don't understand your analogy.  To me, the ideal time to go to a beach location to escape snow and sub-zero temperatures is this time of year, when the temperatures are 80 degrees.  Why should I leave 80 degrees at home in the summer in order to come to the beach where it is 90 degrees  and humid?



Boca is right. Your might be on to something if this was HHI or Myrtle Beach, although I don't understand how the temperature or month has anything to do with views and such that are resort specific. The premier busy time on Singer Island is Nov thru Mar. This is when the snow birds escape to the far sunny South.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 11, 2012)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Boca is right. Your might be on to something if this was HHI or Myrtle Beach, although I don't understand how the temperature or month has anything to do with views and such that are resort specific. The premier busy time on Singer Island is Nov thru Mar. This is when the snow birds escape to the far sunny South.



Correct, time of year or temperature has zero bearing on view or unit quality.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 11, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Correct, time of year or temperature has zero bearing on view or unit quality.



Well I will back peddle just a little. Renovations at Ocean Pointe are likely the reason for the larger than normal dumpster outside Cobia. But besides that!


----------



## oceanpointeman (Dec 11, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> Why should I leave 80 degrees at home in the summer in order to come to the beach where it is 90 degrees  and humid?



Easy, because there's an ocean at the beach. There's not an ocean at home.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 11, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> Rubbish? I am sorry but I really don't understand your analogy.  To me, the ideal time to go to a beach location to escape snow and sub-zero temperatures is this time of year, when the temperatures are 80 degrees.  Why should I leave 80 degrees at home in the summer in order to come to the beach where it is 90 degrees  and humid?



Exactly! That's why we're here now while the temps back home are below freezing. It's why we go to the cool air of the mountains when it's 100+ degrees back home in the summer.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 11, 2012)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Well I will back peddle just a little. Renovations at Ocean Pointe are likely the reason for the larger than normal dumpster outside Cobia. But besides that!



They're not dumpsters. They're metal storage bins. I walked by them today because I was curious. The dumpsters are beneath the buildings and out of sight. So to say dumpster view is a little misleading. There's no trash but there are large tan metal temporary storage bins. To be honest, I'm not sure how temporary they are. I haven't paid a lot of attention to them but I believe they've been there for some time.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 11, 2012)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Boca is right. Your might be on to something if this was HHI or Myrtle Beach, although I don't understand how the temperature or month has anything to do with views and such that are resort specific. The premier busy time on Singer Island is Nov thru Mar. This is when the snow birds escape to the far sunny South.



Acutally, it's pretty slow in December. The last few years we've been here the first week or two of Nov and it's been somewhat busy but not overwhelming. We're fine with it being slow. There's always a parking spot realatively close to the door, no fighting for a chair by the pool, the beach isn't crowded and I don't think we've had to wait for a table at any restaurant yet this week. It has been the geriatric set here this week. Not the week to be here if you want to see all the pretty people or be out late. We may be one of the few couples at the resort who aren't retired, although I have seen a few younger couples by the pool. It's been pleasant not having a lot of children being children with all the yelling and splashing.

The busiest months would be Jan. thru March with Feb. apparently the busiest of those months.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 12, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> They're not dumpsters. They're metal storage bins. I walked by them today because I was curious. The dumpsters are beneath the buildings and out of sight. So to say dumpster view is a little misleading. There's no trash but there are large tan metal temporary storage bins. To be honest, I'm not sure how temporary they are. I haven't paid a lot of attention to them but I believe they've been there for some time.


My mistake.  I stand corrected.  I did think they were a little big for a dumpster, but they are just as ugly.  I certainly hope they are temporary.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 12, 2012)

oceanpointeman said:


> Easy, because there's an ocean at the beach. There's not an ocean at home.


The ocean is also at the beach in December.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 12, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> My mistake.  I stand corrected.  I did think they were a little big for a dumpster, but they are just as ugly.  I certainly hope they are temporary.



I'm not certain if they're temporary or permanent. I'm pretty certain it was Cobia that was refurbished just recently and Pompano is next. Even if they're temporary I expect I'll see them there next year as the refurbishment schedule is in the fall (Silver Season). It will be interesting to see if they remain for 2014 as that is when Kingfish is scheduled for refurbishment. 

I have yet to see a fully refubished unit. We have either been in Kingfish or Cobia (last year pre refurb). Kingfish has had the soft refurbishemt a couple of years ago (I believe three years ago now).

This resort is on a 5 year soft/full refurbishment schedule. It's a little disressing that you had any sort of maintenance issue if you were in Cobia as everything, at least as I understood it, was suppose to be new with the full refurbishment. I am not certain how often the appliances are suppose to be changed out but I thought that was with the full refurbishment to minimize issues such as yours.

To be honest, we have not been 100% pleased with the resort this year. The grills are not in good shape here at Kingfish and is seems as if the maids maybe haven't been keeping a good inventory in our unit. I will address these issues when we recieve our survey and after I've had more time to contemplate the issues.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 12, 2012)

I know for a fact that it was Cobia being refurbed. I also do not see any way that the area in question is permanent because isn't it blocking the basketball goals? The area was blocked off but the basketball goal was inside it.

There are three grill areas and we have only used the ones at Sailfish but they are also not being kept up as far as working order is concerned. We were there in April and in October and while they were cleaned nightly two of the grills were not working both times we were there. 




dougp26364 said:


> I'm not certain if they're temporary or permanent. I'm pretty certain it was Cobia that was refurbished just recently and Pompano is next. Even if they're temporary I expect I'll see them there next year as the refurbishment schedule is in the fall (Silver Season). It will be interesting to see if they remain for 2014 as that is when Kingfish is scheduled for refurbishment.
> 
> I have yet to see a fully refubished unit. We have either been in Kingfish or Cobia (last year pre refurb). Kingfish has had the soft refurbishemt a couple of years ago (I believe three years ago now).
> 
> ...


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 13, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I have yet to see a fully refubished unit. We have either been in Kingfish or Cobia (last year pre refurb). Kingfish has had the soft refurbishemt a couple of years ago (I believe three years ago now).
> 
> This resort is on a 5 year soft/full refurbishment schedule. It's a little disressing that you had any sort of maintenance issue if you were in Cobia as everything, at least as I understood it, was suppose to be new with the full refurbishment. I am not certain how often the appliances are suppose to be changed out but I thought that was with the full refurbishment to minimize issues such as yours.



We were in a fully refurbished unit in Cobia.  All the decor was new.  And all the appliances were also new, like you thought.  We did not like the decor at all, but of course tastes differ.  The unit did not feel upscale, but it was more upscale than at BeachPlace Towers (although we do prefer BeachPlace for other reasons).  Neither resort is high on our list of the various Marriotts, but we tend to go to the most upscale most of the time.  We would possibly come back to BeachPlace in the off season.  As for the micowave at OP, I am not real upset that it did not work (sometimes a new appliance comes with problems and we could possibly have been the first ones to try using it--although it should have been tested).  My concern was more with the fact that it took three visits and 15 hours to swap it out.  But I am not obsessing over that.


----------



## Smooth Air (Dec 13, 2012)

BocaBoy:
We are very interested in upscale resorts and are considering purchasing a couple of additional weeks "somewhere warm". Which upscale resorts are your favorites?

We own @ OP and like the resort but hate the new decor. The colors and style are not to our taste. And, we especially hate the naugahyde seats on the dining room chairs and on the heavy footstool/coffee table.

Smooth Air


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 13, 2012)

I've read more complaints about the "new" decor than positive statements. I think Marriott and the HOA missed the mark this go round. Fortunately they'll get another shot in 7 years. From what I remember when I was a member of the Ocean Pointe Yahoo group, Marriott had a lot of imput into the refurbishment decor. I believe the original version was worse than the compromised version. But, it's been a long time since that discussion was going on and I'm no longer a member of that group.


----------



## Smooth Air (Dec 14, 2012)

Doug,
I, too, am no longer a member of that group.

Smooth Air


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 14, 2012)

Smooth Air said:


> BocaBoy:
> We are very interested in upscale resorts and are considering purchasing a couple of additional weeks "somewhere warm". Which upscale resorts are your favorites?


Of the 15 MVCI resorts we have stayed at, our favorites among what I would call "upscale" are Kauai Lagoons, Maui Ocean Club, Ko Olina Beach Club and (for a totally different type of upscale resort) Grand Chateau.  Although we have never stayed there, we did see the villas at Oceana Palms last week and that resort is definitely very desirable and upscale.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 17, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I've read more complaints about the "new" decor than positive statements. I think Marriott and the HOA missed the mark this go round. Fortunately they'll get another shot in 7 years. .



When i bought my 6 weeks many years ago, a huge part of my buy decision was how impressed I was with the interior design at the time of purchase.  They obviously had good professionally designed interiors.

But my experience in Marriott ownership of 6 weeks seems to indicate the HOA's all make upgrades buying bits and pieces to replace worn furniture or appliances, and leave the old stuff that survived the years.  The end result in a terrible design mismatch.  

IMO redesigns are all a sham by the HOA and Marriott and they don't enlist the aid of professional interior designers to 'start over' and modernize the suites like hotels do every so often.  The end result is owner disappointment and a continued tired 'look' where they don't even change the pictures on the walls.

For annually increases of 5-15% in MF we deserve better every 7 years.

Brian


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Mar 5, 2013)

*OP - a Great Private Club*

I read the negative comments and I both agree and disagree.  You might understand it better if you talk with some owners.  Ocean Pointe is a great private club and probably clubier than any timeshare I have been to.  Most owners comer down for 6-10 weeks.  They split off their units and stay in the warm Florida weather as long as they can.  They come every year, Like DougP, and this is the resort they love.  Often, this is the only resort  they ever go to.  They owners I talked with are here for four weeks in the studio and then four weeks in the master.  They get a villa on the fifth or sixth floor and they never leave.  I went to visit with an owner on floor six with an ocean side room.  She had a great view if the ocean, and off to the West another great view of the inlet.  The staff knows the regulars by name and caters to them.

Now, let's talk about people who exchange in with II.  You will never get a decent room location in peak season.  Come here in February and March like I did, and you will probably never get off the first floor.  The resort design is terrible for people on the first floor.  You get a parking lot view or a parking lot and ugly fence view.  Don't you get it:  This is a private club and exchangers are never members of the club.  The source of the name Ocean Pointe came from an II exchanger with a first floor parking lot view.  He asked several owners where the ocean is, "The ocean is over there" they all said as they point to the East.

But, other than [poor] room location, I disagree with anyone slamming Ocean Pointe.  The beach is great and it stretches 200 yards behind the property and is really not crowded even during Spring Break.  If you want shopping and restaurants, drive 15 minutes up to PGA.   We did a ton of shopping and ate several fine meals.  Eat in the room, Publix is a mile away - or a nicer Publix is 3 miles away at North Lake.  want some night life or culture, head down to West Palm Beach with Citywalk and the Kravitz center.  The villa is bicer than my units at Canyon Villas and Grande Vista.  The beach is much closer than Surfwatch or my garden view at Barony Beach.

I have found all of the staff to be very friendly and helpful.  One young lady had a great smile that shined trough her voice.  She smiled all the time she explained that my room location was always going to be bad; got to take care of the members of the club.  But, she really was smiling. This is probalby a great place to exchange into gold season or you might consider buying a unit and joining the club.


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 5, 2013)

Or try Oceana Palms.  We exchanged in Thanksgiving week and were given a high floor ocean view and intracoastal view.  It was beautiful.  Much quieter than Ocean Pointe though we did go down there one night to check it out and watched the kids doing the hokey pokey.  If I went back with my grandkids, they'd probably like Ocean Pointe better for the activities even without a view.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 6, 2013)

My daughter and I spent 5 nights at Oceana Palms on a good MOD rate for the stay...daily maid service was a nice treat. We left the day the new building opened...but while we were there the pools and beach were virtually empty. My preference is for much more 'activity' than that, so the new bldg might double the people factor. Sylvia told me each bldg has 75 suites.

Oceana Palms is very nice. Loved the parking and fast convenient elevators...BeachPace's were always bad, but have improved. I couldn't use my IPhone MagicJack app, Slingbox, or Netflix as the WIFI in our suite was terrible. I hated the master shower (flooded the floor every time I used it) and prefer soaks in the large jacuzzi tubs at older Marriott TS. Balcony furniture was first class compared to the junk at BeachPlace. We had a south view which is wonderful until a bldg goes in next door. Interior furniture, as expected, was fresh and professionally designed. The computer desk with chair, and a very comfy upholstered chair in the master was great. We had two great dinners at Entre Nous on US 1. Also Park Avenue BBQ for ribs on US 1.

Brian


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 6, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> My daughter and I spent 5 nights at Oceana Palms on a good MOD rate for the stay...daily maid service was a nice treat. We left the day the new building opened...but while we were there the pools and beach were virtually empty. My preference is for much more 'activity' than that, so the new bldg might double the people factor. Sylvia told me each bldg has 75 suites.
> 
> Oceana Palms is very nice. Loved the parking and fast convenient elevators...BeachPace's were always bad, but have improved. I couldn't use my IPhone MagicJack app, Slingbox, or Netflix as the WIFI in our suite was terrible. I hated the master shower (flooded the floor every time I used it) and prefer soaks in the large jacuzzi tubs at older Marriott TS. Balcony furniture was first class compared to the junk at BeachPlace. We had a south view which is wonderful until a bldg goes in next door. Interior furniture, as expected, was fresh and professionally designed. The computer desk with chair, and a very comfy upholstered chair in the master was great. We had two great dinners at Entre Nous on US 1. Also Park Avenue BBQ for ribs on US 1.
> 
> Brian



Did you just copy and paste then slice and dice this post from the New Building Opens @ Oceana Palms thread? They are eerily similar.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 6, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Did you just copy and paste then slice and dice this post from the New Building Opens @ Oceana Palms thread? They are eerily similar.



Who cares, it is the same poster.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 6, 2013)

ilene13 said:


> Who cares, it is the same poster.



I was well aware that Brian was the one that posted each time. It isn't that anyone else has to care. Just found it curious to see almost the exact same post used in different threads almost two weeks apart.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 7, 2013)

Correct. Sliced and diced to apply to this thread's different context about Oceana Palms.

Brian


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 8, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> Correct. Sliced and diced to apply to this thread's different context about Oceana Palms.
> 
> Brian


I think its an efficient way to provide insight or info. I do it frequently in my profession as an IT Consultant and as a TS owner/renter where I'm responding to the same or similar question over and over.

Instead of retyping instructions or info over and over I have a folder of canned responses that I can pick from and tweak as necessary. Saves a ton of time and effort.


----------



## tgropp (Mar 11, 2013)

Our only visit to Ocean Pointe was an expeirence. While driving there I wondered what type of resort would this be with the neighbourhood we were driving through. There are no restaurants near by and you needed a car to get anywhere.....but the resort was simply amazing. Beautiful grounds beside a wonderful beach. I would have no problems staying there again


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 11, 2013)

tgropp said:


> Our only visit to Ocean Pointe was an expeirence. While driving there I wondered what type of resort would this be with the neighbourhood we were driving through. There are no restaurants near by and you needed a car to get anywhere.....but the resort was simply amazing. Beautiful grounds beside a wonderful beach. I would have no problems staying there again



Welcome to South Florida. 

If you drive a few miles north to City Walk in West Palm Beach without using the Interstate the neighborhoods you pass through look far worse.

Many well heeled residents of Ft Lauderdale and the surrounding areas have vacated due to the slums encroaching on their surroundings.

The resorts are still wonderful and Ocean Pointe is one of our favorites.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 11, 2013)

tgropp said:


> There are no restaurants near by and you needed a car to get anywhere...



This is not strictly true.  I stayed there without a car.  There were at least 4 restaurants in walking distance - maybe a few more.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 11, 2013)

tashamen said:


> This is not strictly true.  I stayed there without a car.  There were at least 4 restaurants in walking distance - maybe a few more.



You are right. The statement is definitely false. I see it mentioned from time to time but it is far from the truth. Restaurants in walking distance from Ocean Pointe:

The Islander Grill & Tiki Bar
Sailfish Marina Resort
Johnny Longboats
Two Drunken Goats
Max & Eddie's Cucina
Coconuts
Top O' Spray
New York Bagels & Deli

There are others.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 11, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> You are right. The statement is definitely false. I see it mentioned from time to time but it is far from the truth. Restaurants in walking distance from Ocean Pointe:
> 
> The Islander Grill & Tiki Bar
> Sailfish Marina Resort
> ...




You forgot Subway. :

There are nice restaurants if you walk up the beach to The Resort on Singer Island.   We were able to charge this to our room at OP.  

We have a nice brunch at the Pelican Cafe and we walk there.  It takes us about 45 minutes so it must be less than 4 miles.  Sometimes a friend joins us for the walk and his wife drives.  We all ride back.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 11, 2013)

Quilter said:


> You forgot Subway. :
> 
> There are nice restaurants if you walk up the beach to The Resort on Singer Island.   We were able to charge this to our room at OP.
> 
> We have a nice brunch at the Pelican Cafe and we walk there.  It takes us about 45 minutes so it must be less than 4 miles.  Sometimes a friend joins us for the walk and his wife drives.  We all ride back.



4 miles is considered walking distance?  My lord.  Anything more than 2 blocks is not walking distance in my book.  Ok well, I'd call it trekking distance.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 11, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> 4 miles is considered walking distance?  My lord.  Anything more than 2 blocks is not walking distance in my book.  Ok well, I'd call it trekking distance.



The places I was talking about were generally less than 10 minutes walk away.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 11, 2013)

It's the same when we're in Chicago.  Our favorite restaurant is 20 minute speed walk from the condo or 30 min stroll.  It's a regular practice to start out walking in the morning and keep going until dinner or after.   I just hope we an keep this up as we age.

Of course, we have favorite restaurants we also drive to.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 11, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> 4 miles is considered walking distance?  My lord.  Anything more than 2 blocks is not walking distance in my book.  Ok well, I'd call it trekking distance.



You'd like BeachPlace then...I can walk to the Ritz Carlton for lunch or dinner in about 3 minutes.  Shula's steakhouse at the Weston is maybe 5 minutes walk.  Steak 954 at the W is 7 minutes.  Add another 2 minutes to the Hilton.  They all have valet parking if you prefer.  All that food and little exercise...hmmm.  Hooters is even closer!  

Brian


----------



## Smooth Air (Mar 11, 2013)

Where is The Islander Grill and Tiki bar?

We like Sailfish Marina & stroll over there along Tacoma Drive at least 3 times for dinner when we are @ OP for a week. 

Max & Eddie's is not what it used to be. We almost went back to see if it has improved. Anybody been there recently?

Smooth Air


----------



## Quilter (Mar 12, 2013)

Smooth Air said:


> Where is The Islander Grill and Tiki bar?
> 
> We like Sailfish Marina & stroll over there along Tacoma Drive at least 3 times for dinner when we are @ OP for a week.
> 
> ...



The Islander stumped me too so I googled it.   Looks like it's in the Palm Beach Shores timeshare building.

I've heard many times that Sailfish Marina isn't what it used to be too.   We can't help ourselves though, we love the open window atmosphere.   It draws us like bugs to a lamp.   Can't say we've ever been disappointed.


----------

